# W. G. T. Shedd on divine condescension and the reward of the covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 16, 2020)

God graciously entered into a covenant with holy Adam, and with his posterity in him, to the effect, that if he obeyed the command not to eat of the forbidden fruit, he should receive as his reward indefectibility of holiness and blessedness.

This is proved by Gen. 2:17, “In the day thou eatest thereof thou shalt surely die;” which implies the converse, “If thou dost not eat thereof, thou shalt surely live.” The “life” here implied and promised is a good _additional_ to what Adam already had; otherwise it would not be a reward. ...

For more, see W. G. T. Shedd on divine condescension and the reward of the covenant of works.


----------



## earl40 (Mar 17, 2020)

In thinking about this it occurs to me the "additional" would only bring us up to the level of holy angels, in that as fallen human beings we have experienced evil unlike them.


----------

